# WARNING - Playing outside gigs can ruin your gear



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

With the extreme heat we have had this summer, need to take precautions

View attachment 1259


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hah. I feel this isn't far from the truth. On Tuesday afternoon, I felt like I was walking through the gates of hell when I went outside.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Hah. I feel this isn't far from the truth. On Tuesday afternoon, I felt like I was walking through the gates of hell when I went outside.



If you were outside in TO, this past Tues (or any other day for that matter), then you WERE indeed in hell! :banana:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup, this is what I hear people whining for all winter.


Oh, I can hardly wait for summer. I love summer...blah, blah, blah.

Then along comes summer and what do they do? They go from one air conditioned environment to another and bitch about the humidity.

I'm a fall / winter guy and no, I don't change my tune when it gets cold.

I'll take 15 deg C over 25 C anyday. I basically endure July and August. October is my month.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yup, this is what I hear people whining for all winter.
> 
> 
> Oh, I can hardly wait for summer. I love summer...blah, blah, blah.
> ...


Not from me - I'll take all the heat I can get .............. I just can't use my DSL401 for outside gigs - it generates the heat of a small sun all by itself


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm a fall / winter guy and no, I don't change my tune when it gets cold.
> 
> I'll take 15 deg C over 25 C anyday. I basically endure July and August. October is my month.


That about sums it up for me. I find the heat a touch harder every year. I hate to speculate what it might be like 10 years from now when I'm in my 70s.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Fall and spring for me now. Everything in moderation. Don't like it below freezing, don't like it above 85 and humid. maybe I should move


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'm a fall / winter guy and no, I don't change my tune when it gets cold.
> I'll take 15 deg C over 25 C anyday. I basically endure July and August. October is my month.



...same here!

the only thing i miss during winter is miniskirts...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Truthfully, the heat doesn't bother me like it used to.

Dropping fifty pounds of fat has its advantages.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tried to play the steel body Regal outside 2 days ago and it wasn't long before the steel body was too hot to hang my arm on. Moving into the shade only helped a little, there was still the dripping sweat issue.

Yeah, it was hot, but I rarely complain about it. I like winter, though spring and fall are more comfortable, but I get more recreation in summer due to the necessities of my job.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

In the nations capital today it was perfect weather. Light breeze, no humidity to speak of, just an excellent summer day. Had two heat strokes and dont like the intense heat but I dont bitch about it too much as I remember 6 months ago what it was like. Just glad to enjoy the great summer weather. Dont think I would do well playing outside gigs anymore though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That picture is awesome!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

marcos said:


> In the nations capital today it was perfect weather...


You live in a giant "C"????


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

Finally cooling down here (temporarily, I'm sure).
Spring/fall myself. Like winter as well.
It's easier dressing up for the cold,
then trying to strip down for the heat.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Truthfully, the heat doesn't bother me like it used to.
> Dropping fifty pounds of fat has its advantages.



...for me the advantage was losing the a/c in my toyota echo a few years ago. 
it was too expensive to replace, and the car too old, so i had to live with it.
i made a conscious decision that i would no longer let the heat get to me.
strangely, it worked.
i went from being a person who had always become angry and frustrated by extreme heat to someone who just ignored it.
that said, i will always prefer mild, cool or even cold weather. 
you can always put more clothes on.
you can only take so much off before you get arrested.
or people stare...


----------

